# Thoughts on Raleigh RX 1.0



## kirbach75 (Apr 26, 2006)

Checked one out today and it seemed like a pretty awesome bike.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Glad you thought so!

-- A very biased observer


----------



## kirbach75 (Apr 26, 2006)

The one I rode was $1250 on sale. Is that a good package for the price?


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know how it handles, decent components and nice looking.


----------



## dehoff (Oct 25, 2005)

kirbach75 said:


> The one I rode was $1250 on sale. Is that a good package for the price?


Was it a 2011 or 2012? 

I have a 2011 and paid about the same price due to my LBS getting a good price when they brought them in early last Spring. Raleigh makes some nice bikes and are usually pretty good values. I believe MSRP on the 2011 was around $1350.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

If I remember the 2011 was 105 and the 2012 is SRAM. The price is considerably higher. It has the infamous BB30 though. So your crankset options are limited. Personally I prefer a threaded BB. At a 139 -140 lbs I'm not going to trash a BB on anything.


----------



## lalaland (Apr 6, 2012)

*Does it worth $700??? 2010 ULTEGRA 6700 105 DIAMONDBACK road bike*

Hello All, 

I am a newbie and is about to join the cycling community. I am wondering you guys could let me know if this bike is worth the money to buy, as I am kind of clueless. All your opinions and thoughts are greatly appreciated. 

More information about the bike below: 


Carbon fiber fork with plenty of length for stem height adjustments
Shimano Ultegra 6700 10 speed shifters
Shimano Ultegra 6700 10 speed chain
Shimano 105 5700 10 speed standard crankset, front and rear derailleur
Upgraded Easton Vista wheelset

Thanks,


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

lalaland said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a newbie and is about to join the cycling community. I am wondering you guys could let me know if this bike is worth the money to buy, as I am kind of clueless. All your opinions and thoughts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Talk about hijacking a thread. You might want to start a separate thread and tell us what the bike is.

As to the OP, I love that 2011 Chi Com inspired paint job. I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on one.


----------



## dehoff (Oct 25, 2005)

cs1 said:


> Talk about hijacking a thread. You might want to start a separate thread and tell us what the bike is.
> 
> As to the OP, I love that 2011 Chi Com inspired paint job. I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on one.


My LBS had an open house a couple weeks ago and there were two guys from Raleigh there. I commented about how cool I thought the Chi Com paint was on the2011 RX1.0 and they said it was supposedly inspired by US Huey's from the Vietnam era. I told him I didn't see it.


----------



## tjib13 (Aug 11, 2008)

cs1 said:


> It has the infamous BB30 though. So your crankset options are limited. Personally I prefer a threaded BB. At a 139 -140 lbs I'm not going to trash a BB on anything.


not really you can put an insert in the bb30 shell and run an external BB, did it for half the season last year on a different mfgr's model and had no issues.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

dehoff said:


> My LBS had an open house a couple weeks ago and there were two guys from Raleigh there. I commented about how cool I thought the Chi Com paint was on the2011 RX1.0 and they said it was supposedly inspired by US Huey's from the Vietnam era. I told him I didn't see it.


Neither do I but I still love it.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

tjib13 said:


> not really you can put an insert in the bb30 shell and run an external BB, did it for half the season last year on a different mfgr's model and had no issues.


I'm a Luddite. I still prefer tapered BB. I've never had one fail. Considering I started riding in 1976 that's good reliability. 

I hear mixed reviews on the inserts. Most of my road bikes are Campy. Unfortunately they don't have any BB30 offerings. They do make the adapter though. I've been wanting to use the Raleigh frame and throw on some parts I've got laying around.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

cs1 said:


> Talk about hijacking a thread. You might want to start a separate thread and tell us what the bike is.
> 
> As to the OP, I love that 2011 Chi Com inspired paint job. I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on one.


Well, I didn't get the RX 1.0 but I did buy the wife a standard RX. She tried several road bikes and really didn't like any of them. Our LBS gave us a good deal on one and the rest is history. It's the same frame/fork as the RX 1.0 only with Sora.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I've never riden one or seen one but typically Raleigh's are good values for decent bikes. had a Raliegh roadie years ago and it was a nice bike.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

saw the furley/ roeper is no longer in orange. my heart cried.

but the 2012/13 RX1 is in green? 
niiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

weltyed said:


> saw the furley/ roeper is no longer in orange. my heart cried.
> 
> but the 2012/13 RX1 is in green?
> niiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


I saw a green in person last week. Very bright bike, I loved it. Nice enough to make me pay reatail. It was an Eighties neon throwback.


----------

